# Moving data from old laptop to new



## Maelstrom (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok, so i have an old laptop that's hhd was infected with a virus that screwed windows up. I have some data on the thing that i need to pull off and put onto my new laptops hhd. So what is the safest and easiest way to get the data from old laptop to new laptop?


----------



## sttubs (Jan 12, 2009)

I'd use a flash drive & copy the contents of Doc's/Photos/Music. I also get the email addresses & Favorites. Then simply copy and paste to appropriate folders on the new one.


----------



## Maelstrom (Jan 12, 2009)

Guess i didnt make myself clear enough. Problem is I can't get into windows, after bios its just a black screen. Is there a way I can somehow do that without access to windows?


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 12, 2009)

Could you plug both HDD's into the laptop at the same time, load windows off the good one, then copy the files from the other one?


----------



## Maelstrom (Jan 12, 2009)

That's a last resort for me. I'd prefer to do it some other way before I start moving hdds around and stuff


----------



## ktr (Jan 12, 2009)

Did you try safe mode?


----------



## Maelstrom (Jan 13, 2009)

ktr said:


> Did you try safe mode?



No I'm able to. Windows was completely corrupted or something along those lines by the virus. Is there someway I can boot using the windows disk and access the hdd to move the information to a flash drive? Or maybe use a linux disk because I know your able to boot from cd there.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 14, 2009)

linux ubuntu has an option to boot from disk you could use that then get your files of the hdd the good thing is you dont need to install the os just load it off the disk and itl load up the os


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jan 14, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> linux ubuntu has an option to boot from disk you could use that then get your files of the hdd the good thing is you dont need to install the os just load it off the disk and itl load up the os



+1... i think this would be your best option... ubuntu is also free so you doubly can't go wrong. The only other thing I can think of is take the hdd out of the dead lappy and put it in an enclosure.


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 14, 2009)

HolyCow02 said:


> +1... i think this would be your best option... ubuntu is also free so you doubly can't go wrong. The only other thing I can think of is take the hdd out of the dead lappy and put it in an enclosure.



or use and adaper to connect it to a desktop


----------



## Maelstrom (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok thanks guys, I'll try ubuntu later this week and move the data. If that fails I'll just take it out.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 14, 2009)

i can send you the link if you want mate
you have to download the iso then burn it to disk if you dont have any software i can also link you the stuff i use


----------



## kiriakost (Jan 14, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> or use and adaper to connect it to a desktop



One vote on that ... USB to IDE cable ... cheaper than external HD metal box.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 15, 2009)

yea but i used one of them once and my hdd mysteriasly fried whilst i was using the ide to usb cable


----------



## kiriakost (Jan 15, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> yea but i used one of them once and my hdd mysteriasly fried whilst i was using the ide to usb cable




My friend, if the HDD is ready to die , it will die no matter were it is connected .


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 15, 2009)

that much is very true i was merely sharing my experiences


----------



## Maelstrom (Jan 15, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> i can send you the link if you want mate
> you have to download the iso then burn it to disk if you dont have any software i can also link you the stuff i use



Yeah if you could that would be nice.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 15, 2009)

I use SATA/IDE > USB converters for that. They're a few bucks on eBay.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 16, 2009)

I use this program to burn my iso's
http://www.mrbass.org/dvdrip/

http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download

and heres the link for ubuntu  i think itl all fit onto a normal cd rather then dvd but i may be wrong, the only problem with the iso burning software is you have to use a DVD drive for it to work i dont no if you have one mate


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 16, 2009)

To make it burn iso's go to mode at the top then iso then write 






Then click on the source bit and select your iso file 





then click on the picture at the bottom to go (the wrrow turns green when youve selected a file)


----------



## Maelstrom (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok I have seemed to have run into a problem. I wasn't able to try this until tonight because of school, etc. Now I was able to boot into linux from the disk fine, but I'm not able to access the hhd, says "Not able to mount", then goes on to say that its because NTFS is in use or something, and that i should either shut down windows, which i cant since its not working , or use the command line to force it, which I don't know enough about the command line to force it. How can I get this to work? Would it just be easier to take the darn hdd out and put it into my new laptop temporarily and move the data?


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 23, 2009)

sorry man im affraid im stumpd on that one then at least u got some programs to burn iso's now


----------



## Maelstrom (Jan 24, 2009)

Its alright I'm just going to move the thing or buy an adapter


----------

